# Complete pressurized Co2 System



## JordanMcleod (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm looking into buying a complete pressurized system for my aquariums. so far i have located a 5 lb co2 tank and a regulator. These are the items i have chosen:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Basic-A...-Integrated-COOL-TOUCH-Solenoid-/330924682316
http://www.amazon.com/Luxfer-Alumin...&qid=1383798317&sr=8-4&keywords=5lbs+co2+tank

Is this everything i would need to get my Co2 going? all the parts that i need?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

You would also need a timer for the solenoid (Xmas section of Walmart 2 for $5). A drop checker is a GOOD investment. Cheap on eBay. A diffuser or reactor to put the co2 in the water. (Reactors are cheap and easy to diy with PVC.

You'll also need a fert plan for all that new growth


----------



## JordanMcleod (Apr 18, 2013)

Is a timer a must? Will it work well without? Wouldn't I be able to run the co2 24/7? Also I have a glass diffuser already, and I can also connect to the intake of my power head.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

CO2 on 24/7 depends on several things, a primary concern would be a buildup over time. Unless co2 becomes a limiting factor for your plants, you will be putting more in the tank than they can use. Your weekly water change will provide a degree of a reset, but personally I like the idea of a daily reset for the levels.

You would hate to gas your fish to death because over night the level got to high and they suffocated over a $2 timer.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

You may want to consider getting your CO2 tank from a welding supply store. It will not be a shiny aluminum tank, but likely it will be hidden inside your stand anyway. The benefit of the welding tank vs the aluminum tank are that you can typically just trade your empty tank for another full tank. With an aluminum tank, you may have to drop it off and come back after it gets filled. Another benefit of the welding tank is that the welding supply will take care of all the hydro tests. The aluminum tank will require that you have it periodically hydro tested.


----------



## JordanMcleod (Apr 18, 2013)

Tugg said:


> CO2 on 24/7 depends on several things, a primary concern would be a buildup over time. Unless co2 becomes a limiting factor for your plants, you will be putting more in the tank than they can use. Your weekly water change will provide a degree of a reset, but personally I like the idea of a daily reset for the levels.
> 
> You would hate to gas your fish to death because over night the level got to high and they suffocated over a $2 timer.


thank you. i think i will be getting a timer


----------



## JordanMcleod (Apr 18, 2013)

Good point! are the same size tanks available in welding tanks?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Welding shops keep a variety of sizes. Do a google map search for airgas, and call one. Also, keep tabs on Craigslist. I bought a 20# tank with regulator for only $40. It was ugly as sin, but Airgas took it for an exchange.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

JordanMcleod said:


> thank you. i think i will be getting a timer


The walmart two pack is nice. Once can run the lights, the other the solenoid. Some people off-set the two by about an hour. This lets the water charge up with CO2 before the lights come on, and then allows the plants to bring the CO2 down the last hour they have light.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I have 2 aluminum tanks and trade them out regularly for another aluminum. (airgas)


----------



## JordanMcleod (Apr 18, 2013)

Tugg said:


> The walmart two pack is nice. Once can run the lights, the other the solenoid. Some people off-set the two by about an hour. This lets the water charge up with CO2 before the lights come on, and then allows the plants to bring the CO2 down the last hour they have light.


The regular fluctuation of co2 won't promote algae? Having it turned on and off daily? The ph swings won't hurt the fish?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

With the CO2 off during lights-out, algae shouldn't be an issue. No one is using the CO2 at these times.

The pH is debatable. It would depend on how much it swings and how senstive your fish are. You need to remember, at night the plants release CO2 instead of consume. If you have a high plant mass, you could be releasing a lot of CO2, and the pH may be relatively stable. You will want to monitor it and check.

The change will also be gradual over a few hours, it isn't a sudden drop/rise. You probably have more swing in your pH doing a water change. Remember, if you do a 50% change on 30ppm CO2 enriched water, you're taking it down to 15ppm in a matter of minutes.


----------

